# Oral-B Triumph v Oral-B Sonic Complete Toothbrushes



## zoe (24 Jul 2006)

In the following review it states "8. Oral-B still hasn't found a way to incorporate their Sonic line with the Professional Care models. They are still a separate technology which one would have to choose (or buy both). And time will tell which really is a more proven technique towards healthier teeth and gums."

So Oral-B use two different technologies for their two best types of toothbrush.

*Oral-B Triumph ProfessionalCare 9400 Power Toothbrush      
*http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000A7W5DI/103-1528312-0185453?v=glance&n=3760901
which is a very advanced _electric_ toothbrush

and the,
*Braun Oral-B Sonic Complete Toothbrush S320 DLX      *
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000EBTKSS/qid=1153699460/sr=1-6/ref=sr_1_6/103-1528312-0185453?%5Fencoding=UTF8&s=hpc&v=glance&n=3760901
which is their _sonic_ toothbrush

These are both two different technologies.

Would anyone have any opinions on which technology cleans teeth better? The advanced electric toothbrush, (option 1), or the cheaper but different technology of the sonic toothbrush (option 2).

Thanks!


----------



## Thirsty (24 Jul 2006)

There must be some telepathy going on here    I bought a new electric toothbrush as the weekend; mainly because I wanted a rechargeable one so I didn't have to keep buying or trying to recharge the small batteries (and after a while they don't hold their charge long).

To be honest I couldn't see what I was getting for €250 (the most expensive one of all the set available) and paying that amount for a toothbrush seemed mad; I'm pretty sure I wouldn't use any of the 'attachments' that came with it.  

I'm still not 100% sure about the €70 I ended up paying (non-'Sonic' - what does that mean anyway!?); but I've justified it on the basis that its a) better than buying batteries every few weeks and b) I have found an appreciable difference in cleaning my teeth with the electric brush - I tend to be too heavy handed with the ordinary one and scrub my gums raw.

Now here's my question; although I was told that the toothbrush could be recharged from the mains, I suspect that it cannot be as the instructions recommend plugging it into the shaver socket (I don't have one of these in the house) and I think if I plugged into the ordinary socket it would blow up (or something equally annoying!)

I tried Peats to see if I could get an adaptor, but they weren't much help and just waved a travel adaptor at me (surprisingly because I've always had good advice from them before).

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## fobs (24 Jul 2006)

You can definately get an adaptor for those shaving sockets as we have one. Don't know where we got it though so not much help but they can be got.


----------



## Thirsty (24 Jul 2006)

thanks fobs, the thing is I don't have an electric shaving socket in either of the bathrooms - there being no adult males in my house!  

So what I need (I think) is a transformer type thingy?


----------



## HighFlier (24 Jul 2006)

The voltage in a shaving socket is exactly the same as an ordinary socket.

The only difference is there is an earth isolation transformer built into the shaving socket which is a legal requirement for using an electrical appliance in a bathroom because it's a wet area.

As you are only charging your toothbrush there is no problem using a 3 pin to 2 pin adaptor in an ordinary socket.

Alternatively if the 2 pin plug is on a lead rather than built into the adaptor ( i.e. adaptor is further up the lead) then you can cut off the 2 pin plug and wire the 2 core lead to the live and neutral terminals of a standard 3 pin plug and leave the earth terminal unconnected.).

You will probably find a "double Insulated" symbol on the charger  ( looks like two small squares one inside the other) on the body of the charger which means it does not need to be earthed.


----------



## Thirsty (25 Jul 2006)

Excellent - thats for that Highflier - I didn't want to go messing about changing the plug until I was sure it would work OK.


----------



## Jools (25 Jul 2006)

I recently got one of those adapters in DID, Airside.  Think it cost €3.  Conicidentally, I bought it for my new Sonic toothbrush!  I can recommned the Sonic toothbrush - I have really noticed the difference since I bought it - my teeth look and feel much cleaner.  Even my dentist commented on my teeth beign in such good condition!


----------



## zoe (25 Jul 2006)

If I bought an electrical toothbrush from America is it possible to buy here in Ireland a convertor to convert the 230 volts into 110 volts?

Can I get something like this from the high street, and if so would anyone know how much they cost?

Thanks!


----------



## Jimoslimos (25 Jul 2006)

zoe said:
			
		

> If I bought an electrical toothbrush from America is it possible to buy here in Ireland a convertor to convert the 230 volts into 110 volts?
> 
> Can I get something like this from the high street, and if so would anyone know how much they cost?
> 
> Thanks!


 
I got a Oral-B Sonic toothbrush from the States about a year ago (great purchase but the heads are a little on the expensive side) Yes you will need a step down transformer (weighs about half a kilo) NOT a travel adaptor as I had sold to me in Dixons and nearly destroyed the base unit (plastic started to melt). You should be able to pick up the transformer in Peats or Maplin. It plugs into a normal three-pin socket so you may have to charge the brush outside of the bathroom.


----------



## zoe (25 Jul 2006)

Thanks Jimoslimos,

Would you have an idea as to what the step down transformer would cost?

Would I be using more electricity by using a 110 volt toothbrush plus a step down transformer, instead of just using a regular 230 volt toothbrush?


----------



## Jimoslimos (25 Jul 2006)

I got mine in Maplin for about €10 I think. Its good value if you can get a substantial discount on the price of the toothbrush in the US.

As for the electricity usage I'm not too sure - I'd imagine that the savings/cost would be neglible. I would recommend having the transformer plugged in only when the brush needs to be charged (any transformer generates an excess of heat - lowering of voltage = increase in resistance).


----------



## zoe (25 Jul 2006)

€10, that's quite good

Yes for some reason these top of the range toothbrushes are quite expensive here or if buying from the UK, but are much cheaper if buying from the States.


----------



## HighFlier (25 Jul 2006)

I'm not familiar with the details of the toothbrush you are referring to but if the charger is separate to the stand for the toothbrush and if the charger plugs into the stand using a standard DC plug (  a small hollow pipe) then you can just read the operating voltage of the unit itself it will not be 110 or 220 volts more like 3 to 6 volts DC and buy a 220 volt input to DC output charger in any electronic shop making sure the output voltage is right and the operating current capability of the charger is equal or more than the current (in mA......milliamps) required by the toothbrush unit and the DC plug fits the toothbrush as it should (they are fairly standard) and the same in the US as here, then no transformer is needed.

DC chargers with multiple or variable outputs are available from any good electronics store.

This sounds complicated but it's not really.


----------



## zoe (26 Jul 2006)

Thanks HighFlier

As I'm not that technically minded it sounds complicated... 

Here's a link to a good photo of the toothbrush...
[broken link removed]

I think this large stand which the toothbrush sits against/on is what it charges on. So as far as I'm aware this stand is the charger.

It most likely just have a wire coming from this stand and on the end of the wire is a two-pin plug suitable for plugging into a shaving socket.

Does this mean I'd need a transformer?


----------



## HighFlier (26 Jul 2006)

If the voltage adapter is actually in the charging stand as distinct from being on the lead or incorporated into the plug then a transformer is the only answer. However normally the voltage adaptor in small consumer goods is separate as i've described but in this case maybe not.


----------



## Jimoslimos (26 Jul 2006)

THe voltage adaptor for this particular toothbrush is built into the charger stand and not on the lead (base unit gets warm while charging). The charger/stand (all one unit) is made from moulded plastic and I'd imagine it is pretty unlikely that there is a standard DC plug internally 



			
				zoe said:
			
		

> It most likely just have a wire coming from this stand and on the end of the wire is a two-pin plug suitable for plugging into a shaving socket.
> 
> Does this mean I'd need a transformer?


 
If it is a US toothbrush then I'd strongly advise against plugging the two pin plug directly into the shaving socket. It has been highlighted earlier that the voltage from these sockets is the same as in three pin sockets. What will most probably happen is that your toothbrush will charge for about half an hour before the bottom of the charger unit starts to melt (Yes, I was stupid enough to do this and it happened to me!)


----------



## Thirsty (26 Jul 2006)

Update: I changed the plug on my (non-US) electric toothrush to standard 3 pin plug and it charged away happily last night in my bed room - though blue flashing light was annoying and I had to put it behind the chair so I couldn't see it - and I have nice shiny clean teeth this morning 

thanks all.


----------



## HighFlier (26 Jul 2006)

Jimoslimos is right regarding the U.S. toothbrush. If its rated US 110v only then plugging it into a 220v socket will have very nasty consequences.

However some shaving sockets (particularly common in hotels) have a switch that lets you choose between 110V and 220V, they have a small transformer inside. They will work fine with the U.S. toothbrush.


----------



## zoe (25 Aug 2006)

HighFlier said:


> Jimoslimos is right regarding the U.S. toothbrush. If its rated US 110v only then plugging it into a 220v socket will have very nasty consequences.
> 
> However some shaving sockets (particularly common in hotels) have a switch that lets you choose between 110V and 220V, they have a small transformer inside. They will work fine with the U.S. toothbrush.


I received the toothbrush today which I purchased from the States.

This is what it states on the two-pin plug...



> 100-240 V ~ ac
> 50-60 Hz / 2,4W


So does this mean it is rated 100V or 240V  ?


----------



## MugsGame (25 Aug 2006)

100-240V is dual voltage. It will work worldwide without an adapter.


----------



## zoe (25 Aug 2006)

Thanks, so as long as the two-pin plug which came with the toothbrush fits the adaptor/socket then I can just use without any transformer?


----------



## Leo (25 Aug 2006)

Yes, 100-240V means it will work with anything in that range.


----------



## zoe (25 Aug 2006)

That's great.  Thanks very much!


----------

